# Best way to heat pygmy hedgehogs?



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Hi Folks
Just wondering the best way to heat an APH enclosure? Im in the processing of decorating my room which im going to be moving into and over the last few days i have been monitoring the temps as to where the enclosure will be and the temps have dropped as low as 68 degrees Fahrenheit at night. Would it better to use bulbs on a stat? CHE on a stat? Heat mats on a stat? if the latter, then how would you do this? as ideally i would not like them to be "visible"

Many thanks


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I would personally go with a guarded ceramic heater. If you want to use a statted heat mat then you can put it under a sheet of perspex on the bottom of the viv.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I understand there are heat mat type things that are pure metal, with a metal wire, to eliminate danger of chewing. I would buy one of these if I needed it. Sure there is a link on the hedgehog forum.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> I understand there are heat mat type things that are pure metal, with a metal wire, to eliminate danger of chewing. I would buy one of these if I needed it. Sure there is a link on the hedgehog forum.


are you sure? that sounds pretty lethal. Heat mats carry electricity through the plug, down the wire and disperse it around the mat which heats up. If it was pure metal then you're just passing electricity down the plug socket to a piece of metal which isn't any different than shoving a fork in the plug socket.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> are you sure? that sounds pretty lethal. Heat mats carry electricity through the plug, down the wire and disperse it around the mat which heats up. If it was pure metal then you're just passing electricity down the plug socket to a piece of metal which isn't any different than shoving a fork in the plug socket.


 

Yes shes sure
Petnap Flexiguard 33 Metal chew proof electric Cat Dog heat pad mat 33cm x 22cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

i got a heat disc that you heat in the microwave for seven minutes and stays hot for about ten hours. i think it was £15 on ebay.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Shell :2thumb: Thats the one.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yes shes sure
> Petnap Flexiguard 33 Metal chew proof electric Cat Dog heat pad mat 33cm x 22cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


that makes more sense now i've seen one. i just pictures a bare metal heat mat but that looks like it's a heat mat with a metal case over it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> that makes more sense now i've seen one. i just pictures a bare metal heat mat but that looks like it's a heat mat with a metal case over it.


 
:lol2:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

yep i have the Metal heat mat Shell and Kare recommend and also the SnuggleSafe heat pad which you warm up in the microwave too. I doubt i will ever need any of it as the room my Hedgehogs are in stays within the recommended 21 - 24 temps all year round night and day but just incase i have got them:

SnuggleSafe Heat Pad for Pets: Great Deals on Dog Care Products at zooplus


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Cheers folks.

Can the heat pad mentioned be statted? or do you not need to stat it?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It works fine on a mat stat


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

most def need a stat for it, a normal mat stat works fine. you also need the fleece cover for it too, good idea to get 2 covers so you can wash one and use the other


----------

